# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Problem with half flush/full flush button not returning with Caroma 'Uniset' system.

## nunsen

Good morning. 
I am having problems with my Caroma 'Uniset' toilet system. At times when the half flush/full flush button is pushed it does not return to it's 'normal' setting and consequently water continues to flow into the toilet bowl. It can be fixed by a quick push on the half flush/full flush button until the offending button returns to it's normal position and the water then turns itself off. Is it time to get a new cistern? have things worn out? The system is perhaps 6-7 years old.  *Copied to the Plumbing forum.*

----------


## OFG

G'day mate, welcome to the forum. 
I've copied your post to plumbing, you'll get more help there.

----------

